# Laptop under 40000



## savvy (Jan 27, 2013)

Firstly, sorry for not maintaining proper format for laptop enquiry. I am posting this from mobile..

Budget : under 40000
Size : 14'', strict about this because i travel a lot in weekend
Brand preference : nothing
Display : 1366*768, dosen't matter whether glossy/matte.. I know i don't have many option regarding this but the more vivid colour production, sharpness the better.... actually display is one of the most important concerns for me...
Use : mild gaming, multimedia, net surfing etc
Other : may be good ASS, free DOS

 I have primarily decided HP pavilion G4-2049tx : HP Pavilion g4-2049tx Notebook PC (C8D00PA) | HP® India
I will buy within one week. What do u think about it guys ?? Do i have any better option ?? Can anyone give any review??? Thnx...


----------



## n3rd (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep G4-2049tx sounds good.

If you could compromise on the graphic card a bit:
Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

Weighs a lot less, around 1.8 kg vs 2.19kg of Pavilion, since your primary preference is portability.


----------



## savvy (Jan 27, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Yep G4-2049tx sounds good.
> 
> If you could compromise on the graphic card a bit:
> Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> ...



Thnx for your suggestion... I really liked the weight & look of the laptop you mentioned but i think i can't compromise on both CPU & GPU and i prefer one with DOS....


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 27, 2013)

How much are u getting g4 2049tx for?


----------



## savvy (Jan 27, 2013)

shadow said:


> How much are u getting g4 2049tx for?



@38.5k


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

Get this: HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## savvy (Jan 28, 2013)

tkin said:


> Get this: HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com



Actually this was my first preference... But since i travel every weekend, my friends suggest me to get a 14'' ... Now again i am confused between these two...!! can you tell me which CPU is better in which case ???


----------



## n3rd (Jan 28, 2013)

savvy said:


> Actually this was my first preference... But since i travel every weekend, my friends suggest me to get a 14'' ... Now again i am confused between these two...!! can you tell me which CPU is better in which case ???


i5>A10.

PassMark CPU Lookup
PassMark CPU Lookup


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

g4-2049tx is your best bet.As n3rd said i5>>a10.


----------



## savvy (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply guys but you don't get my question properly... I know that intel one is better. But want to know how much difference will it make in normal laptop usage like browing, listening song & video converting at the same time.... I read somewhere that A10 is comparable with i3... Is it true ???


----------



## savvy (Jan 31, 2013)

which driver is/are needed to install windows 8 ?? plz help me... or tell me how to install windows 8...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

savvy said:


> which driver is/are needed to install windows 8 ?? plz help me... or tell me how to install windows 8...



You don't need any drivers to install windows 8. You need to install the drivers after installing windows 8. You can download the latest drivers for win 8 from your laptop manafacturer's website. Do you have win 8 installation dvd?


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

savvy said:


> Thanks for your reply guys but you don't get my question properly... I know that intel one is better. But want to know how much difference will it make in normal laptop usage like browing, listening song & video converting at the same time.... I read somewhere that A10 is comparable with i3... Is it true ???



A10~i3 3rd gen.. But multi-threading in A10 is way better and the AMD processor uses both the integrated + dedicated graphics simultaneously whereas the intel processor would use only one of them..


----------



## leibra (Jan 31, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Yep G4-2049tx sounds good.
> 
> If you could compromise on the graphic card a bit:
> Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> ...



I need a laptop under the same budget with 3rd Gen i5, could you plz suggest any model?


----------



## savvy (Jan 31, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> You don't need any drivers to install windows 8. You need to install the drivers after installing windows 8. You can download the latest drivers for win 8 from your laptop manafacturer's website. Do you have win 8 installation dvd?



I have installed windows 8 but during installation, by mistake, i have installed 4 times.. that take up much of my C drive space... every time i want to delete them it says that permission from system is required & it does not delete.. how to delete them??


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

savvy said:


> I have installed windows 8 but during installation, by mistake, i have installed 4 times.. that take up much of my C drive space... every time i want to delete them it says that permission from system is required & it does not delete.. how to delete them??


Please elaborate, how can you install an OS to the same partition four times? And when you say delete them, exactly what do you mean? What are you trying to delete?


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Please elaborate, how can you install an OS to the same partition four times? And when you say delete them, exactly what do you mean? What are you trying to delete?


Ctr+Shift+delete..



savvy said:


> I have installed windows 8 but during installation, by mistake, i have installed 4 times.. that take up much of my C drive space... every time i want to delete them it says that permission from system is required & it does not delete.. how to delete them??



start a new thread, that way it'l be more benefecial..


----------



## savvy (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Please elaborate, how can you install an OS to the same partition four times? And when you say delete them, exactly what do you mean? What are you trying to delete?


Ok, let me explain.. I installed windows 8 from usb drive and after installing windows 8, i changed the boot option wrongly (actually i didn't find the hard disk option then and thought some other option as hard disk).. I thought that it was not installed properly and started to install windows 8 again. when i was installing for the second time, a pop-up message was shown telling that it will overwrite the previous one and rename it as "*windows.old*".. I did it four times  before i corrected the boot option and each time it renamed the previous one as old.. they all are present in C drive.. Now when i try to delete "windows.old", it says that "permission from SYSTEM is required to make change to this folder".  Now i am force deleting it using tune up utility and 12% is already deleted of one such folder... I am hoping it will be able to delete that (though it is taking too much time: 12% completion after 15 mins).. And i have downloaded  two blutooth driver from HP official site but they are not installing... can anyone give me link for proper bluetooth driver.. Sorry guys if i have confused you giving wrong description..


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

savvy said:


> Ok, let me explain.. I installed windows 8 from usb drive and after installing windows 8, i changed the boot option wrongly (actually i didn't find the hard disk option then and thought some other option as hard disk).. I thought that it was not installed properly and started to install windows 8 again. when i was installing for the second time, a pop-up message was shown telling that it will overwrite the previous one and rename it as "*windows.old*".. I did it four times  before i corrected the boot option and each time it renamed the previous one as old.. they all are present in C drive.. Now when i try to delete "windows.old", it says that "permission from SYSTEM is required to make change to this folder".  Now i am force deleting it using tune up utility and 12% is already deleted of one such folder... I am hoping it will be able to delete that (though it is taking too much time: 12% completion after 15 mins).. And i have downloaded  two blutooth driver from HP official site but they are not installing... can anyone give me link for proper bluetooth driver.. Sorry guys if i have confused you giving wrong description..


Just format the drive, since its a new install it won't matter much.


----------



## savvy (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Just format the drive, since its a new install it won't matter much.


I have installed many software already ... Can you tell some other way.. ???


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

savvy said:


> I have installed many software already ... Can you tell some other way.. ???


Nope, deleting OS partitions how old is still risky, there could be dependencies, who knows.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 2, 2013)

savvy said:


> Ok, let me explain.. I installed windows 8 from usb drive and after installing windows 8, i changed the boot option wrongly (actually i didn't find the hard disk option then and thought some other option as hard disk).. I thought that it was not installed properly and started to install windows 8 again. when i was installing for the second time, a pop-up message was shown telling that it will overwrite the previous one and rename it as "*windows.old*".. I did it four times  before i corrected the boot option and each time it renamed the previous one as old.. they all are present in C drive.. Now when i try to delete "windows.old", it says that "permission from SYSTEM is required to make change to this folder".  Now i am force deleting it using tune up utility and 12% is already deleted of one such folder... I am hoping it will be able to delete that (though it is taking too much time: 12% completion after 15 mins).. And i have downloaded  two blutooth driver from HP official site but they are not installing... can anyone give me link for proper bluetooth driver.. Sorry guys if i have confused you giving wrong description..




Hey so u finally bought this laptop huh..!! cool even i have installed an activated copy of win 8 pro.
as for bluetooth drivers, i think our laptop doesn't have v4.0 HS , so what ever driver windows has provided will work .
The drivers i installed from hp were for audio, video( just amd one ),chipset(both), input(wifi button,touchpad),network(ralink wifi, realtek lan),storage(realtek card reader),utility(hp cool sense) and updated bios


----------



## savvy (Feb 2, 2013)

shadow said:


> Hey so u finally bought this laptop huh..!! cool even i have installed an activated copy of win 8 pro.
> as for bluetooth drivers, i think our laptop doesn't have v4.0 HS , so what ever driver windows has provided will work .
> The drivers i installed from hp were for audio, video( just amd one ),chipset(both), input(wifi button,touchpad),network(ralink wifi, realtek lan),storage(realtek card reader),utility(hp cool sense) and updated bios


yeah, i bought  this one...  Not sure about the bluetooth... I think the colour in the games are somewhat dull... Can you tell me where to change the the colours in AMD control panel.. ???


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 3, 2013)

savvy said:


> yeah, i bought  this one...  Not sure about the bluetooth... I think the colour in the games are somewhat dull... Can you tell me where to change the the colours in AMD control panel.. ???



Well i'm not good at this.. also i don't find the option for it in ccc. it's an LG monitor and has high contrast ratio.. that's why i find more darker regions on my display too, btw my desktop theme is completely red.


----------



## savvy (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey, there is some problem in my keyboard ... " becomes @ and @ becomes " ... how to solve this ??? I heard  that it is a problem of windows 8 .. anyone has any solution..???


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

savvy said:


> Hey, there is some problem in my keyboard ... " becomes @ and @ becomes " ... how to solve this ??? I heard  that it is a problem of windows 8 .. anyone has any solution..???



WHAT?? "becomes @ and @ becomes", what do you mean?? Elaborate!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> WHAT?? "becomes @ and @ becomes", what do you mean?? Elaborate!!!


He means if he presses " he gets @ and vice versa, weird.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> He means if he presses " he gets @ and vice versa, weird.



i thought he was quoting the problem...

Switch the keys then, "keep it simple"..


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> i thought he was quoting the problem...
> 
> Switch the keys then, "keep it simple"..


Yeah, rip the keys off and switch


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 5, 2013)

savvy said:


> Hey, there is some problem in my keyboard ... " becomes @ and @ becomes " ... how to solve this ??? I heard  that it is a problem of windows 8 .. anyone has any solution..???



Lol wtf?? I have no problem like that hmm.. @ "
You can try doing hard reset -
Remove battery , disconnect ac adapter and all peripheral devices attached . then press and hold power button for 30 seconds, then put back battery and reconnect ac adapter & connections and turn on power. It might solve your problem.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, rip the keys off and switch



Had done that with my school p.c... Very annoying!!


----------



## savvy (Feb 6, 2013)

Guys, my problem is now solved.... I googled the problem and found that many people also have this problem with windows 8...  I just changed the language in keyboard settings as told by others and it's now normal..


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice..


----------



## savvy (Feb 14, 2013)

my bluetooth isn't working... Can anyone tell which driver to download & install...??


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

savvy said:


> my bluetooth isn't working... Can anyone tell which driver to download & install...??


Which laptop?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 14, 2013)

savvy said:


> my bluetooth isn't working... Can anyone tell which driver to download & install...??



If you have windows 7 download and install this. will work regardless of laptop. 
Bluetooth Driver Installer for Windows 7 - Get Bluetooth to work with Windows stack - Windows 7 Download



Shashank Joshi said:


> Had done that with my school p.c... Very annoying!!



Me too me too!!!


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> If you have windows 7 download and install this. will work regardless of laptop.
> Bluetooth Driver Installer for Windows 7 - Get Bluetooth to work with Windows stack - Windows 7 Download
> 
> 
> ...



always works..


----------



## savvy (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry for late reply guys... For some unknown reason i can't reply from my mobile... 
Model : HP Pavilion G4-2049tx
OS : Windows 8 pro 64 bit
Now someone tell me which driver to install for bluetooth ???? The drivers listed in the hp website is not installing..


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

savvy said:


> Sorry for late reply guys... For some unknown reason i can't reply from my mobile...
> Model : HP Pavilion G4-2049tx
> OS : Windows 8 pro 64 bit
> Now someone tell me which driver to install for bluetooth ???? The drivers listed in the hp website is not installing..


Open device manager, right click the bluetooth device(check if its showing with an exclamation mark), update the driver from web.


----------



## savvy (Feb 18, 2013)

Under bluetooth there are only two options : 
1. generic bluetooth adapter
2. Microsoft bluetooth enumerator
I have checked that both of these are up to date... No exclamation mark.. Now what to do..????


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

savvy said:


> Under bluetooth there are only two options :
> 1. generic bluetooth adapter
> 2. Microsoft bluetooth enumerator
> I have checked that both of these are up to date... No exclamation mark.. Now what to do..????


Do you have a bluetooth icon in your system tray?


----------



## savvy (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> Do you have a bluetooth icon in your system tray?


yeah..


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

savvy said:


> yeah..


So? Why don't you use it, its installed.


----------



## savvy (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> So? Why don't you use it, its installed.


But i can't find my laptop's bluetooth from mobile.. And also i can't send any file from lappy  because it dosen't recognise any device.. I have made sure that my bluetooth is discoverable... Is there any settings needed to be changed ???


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

savvy said:


> But i can't find my laptop's bluetooth from mobile.. And also i can't send any file from lappy  because it dosen't recognise any device.. I have made sure that my bluetooth is discoverable... Is there any settings needed to be changed ???


Did you enable discovery in the bluetooth settings?(laptop).


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 19, 2013)

did u add bluetooth device, if anything isn't working it shud be bcoz of windows 8 just research a bit to find.


----------

